# Calling All D3/D300 Owners



## Ian Farlow (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, all two of you! 

A few questions:

1. Did your camera come with Capture NX?
2. Did your camera come with Camera Control Pro?

I think I found the answer to the first one, which is yes (there is a serial number for Capture NX in the box, apparently). I still don't know about the second one.

Thanks.


----------



## Philgworld (Mar 28, 2008)

Ian
I recently purchased the D3 and can confirm that mine did come with the Capture NX but the Camera Control Pro was not included. 

I purchased the Camera Control Pro for my D2'' a year ago and assumed that Control Pro would work with the D3 - of course it didn't. I did contact Nikon, and they did say that they were to offer an upgrade - at a price - but as yet I have not seen the upgrade available.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## wblink (Mar 28, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Yes, all two of you!
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


 
My D3'' came with Capture NX (which I already had bougth before). No CCP2.
In fact I am struggling with nikon now: I would like the WT4 but I think CCP2 is a tool that belongs to that thing (without CCP2 the WT4 seems to be nothing more than a remote control wich I already bought for €45).

Why do you want to know by the way?

I think nikon stands for good service (1 of the reasons I chose for that 1) but I know nikon non-camera- or glass-gear is outrageaous expensive.

Will stay with nikon: camera's and lenses are GOOD, and that is what counts for me.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 28, 2008)

I will have Nikon gear on the way soon, and wasn't sure if I should purchase CCP2 or not (not knowing if it was in the box).

Thanks!


----------



## Quantum3 (Aug 12, 2008)

I see the "what's in the box", inside the operation manual should say what comes with such camera...


----------

